

Online activists shouldn't be boasting about their DDOS attacks on Iran - sweetdreams
http://trueslant.com/level/

======
electromagnetic
Great, all international politics needs is more ignorant Americans pushing
peoples buttons. We had enough of ignorance with Bush, it caused enough
problems for international politics and now some 'activists' are carrying on
this ignorance ten-fold by actually going out of their way to antagonize
another state.

These 'activists' actions will only give more credence to any Iranian
propaganda, in fact I'm sure it'll allow the Iranian state to make up more
propaganda that the US is attacking their internet infrastructure.

------
zcrar70
Interestingly, I've been having a similar discussion with someone here at HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=658355>

I agree with the author that it isn't acceptable to launch DDoS attacks on
Iranian state sites, and then complain about the Chinese doing the same on US
government sites.

~~~
DougBTX
The difference is whether the aggressor is Us or Them. The argument is whether
that distinction is important.

